
Trading Algo for Covered Calls - hughes7370
I built a trading bot that uses your portfolio long positions to sell covered calls, an easy low risk way to generate additional portfolio income, is anyone interested in using it?
======
ra7
You should make a 'Show HN'
([https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)) post
demonstrating how the bot works.

~~~
hughes7370
Thanks, mate!

------
llampx
What's the likelihood of getting your stock called away when the stock is
making good gains?

~~~
hughes7370
By default, the system is configured to immediately place an order for the
same shares and price if this occurs, to cancel out the negative effects of
this.

